# Pweese hewp me fwiends



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hewo. Dis be Ray here. I been sat cause mommy aways tawking bout MiMi. I been sat cause I hab no Secwet Santa. Dis because I not be Maltese an der be no Spwoided Coton Forum. Pweese may I be an honorary Maltese? You vote for Ray, den iffen I gets enuf votes it be official. How many votes do I neet? Pwesse...I eben wear a top not...see...den you be my awnties too. Lub, Ray


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Naddie>> Oh Way. you tould hab 'parcipated' in the SS!! you is darlin':wub: 
and I taught youse aweady bees an honorary Maw-tease! Ip youse didn't tink tho befores... well you is now!! :aktion033: Mama tinks maybes I am parts "Coton' dough we don't knows for sure what's I mix wif!

Quincy>> Hey Way, youse wants to bees my special fwiend?? I tink you hab a bery cute face and dat we coulds maybe hangs out togefer?? 

Naddie & Quincy>. youse gots tree botes right here... Us and our mama!! yup youse in like Flinn :thumbsup: ( whatseber dat means but knows it bees a dood ting! )

Terry>> Ray is as darling as can be!! what a sweet expression!!...I'm in love!:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Tank yous Naddie an Quinny. You be mine goot buddies. Tree botes!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Awwwwwww he's adorable! I would be his secret Santa if I could've signed up this year! He's got my vote as a Maltese :thumbsup:, he honestly looks like one to me :blush:. What an absolute doll baby! *cuddles him* :hugging:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

What a cute pose our honorary maltese has :wub: we love Ray who gets all paws up from the malts and I (er! No paws from me lol, but double thumbs up :chili ^_^


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Speaking about foums, I Know what you mean; the "www" is missing a coton AND a papillon breed specific forum - I've been interested in leaning about these two breeds (along with few others), to realise that there are no those breed forums around. Bummer. the good thing though, is I've managed to come across people who have these breeds, so my learning did not stop there  hey and if I were u and had a coton, you bet I'll be sharing him/her here as well  so you better share loooooads of Ray pictures and stories

heck, Dante de Rose , Romeo AND Bubbles make their appearance here as well every once in a while. Poor SM has to keep up with my animal-love-craze LOL .. But they are cool about it, so no worries


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ray -- we have lots of "unofficial" Maltese on the forum that we've made "honorary" Maltese. Let's see -- there's Bailey (Bailey & Me), Misto (Lamborghini Girl), Amber (Michelle Robinson), Lindy and the list goes on and on. We would love to have you be an "honorary" Maltese too. You tell your Mom that you can participate in Secret Santa or in Annual Buddy or any of our Maltese events. The events are for SM "families" -- not just Maltese.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet little Ray you are perfect no matter what, you get my vote. XO


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My Amber is an honorary Maltese. Our sweet Misto,Tink, Raegar (grey hound) and many more. We have many whom we all love,Malts or not.. Even a few kitties too.
You got another vote!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok sweet ray! I'm so sad you didn't feel a part but please be assured that you are an honorary Maltese and really you look similar too! In fact...I think Rustee may be honorary as well as he was from a petstore and he looks just like you! ((I say this everytime I mention this but i feel I should always say it...I was ignorant and had no idea where petstore puppies are from...just ignorance on my part )) Anyway your a handsome little guy and I hope to see more pics of you


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:aktion033:I be so happy!:chili: It is officow dat I be honorary Maltese. Uh oh...gotta run, mom says den I can wear cothes. :huh:I hide till she forget da cothes ting.:innocent: Tanks aunties an couzies.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:good post - perfect I'm triple voting for you, Ray. :tender: You are so darned handsome, how can I not vote for you as another Honorary Maltese. :wub::wub: 
Way - Tywer hew. I tink you awe a Mawtese du Tuwere faw suw. Just tink of yawsef as a cousin fwum anuder fodder and mudder. I wood wub to pway wit you if you wewent so faw away. :chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You be so smart Tywer....Mawtese de Tuwere!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes you can be an honorary Maltese. And your brother Ru. And the smart pet in the family Dusty!!! LOL It seems like like we know them. My two Yorkies don't get to be honorary Maltese. Laurel won't allow them!!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Tanks all you goot fwiends...look what Mommy did...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeese. I've been fiddling around trying to post a new siggy from Photobucket and I just can't do it. I made it really tiny, but I still get a notice that it is too large. Hmph!

Anyway I just noticed that I spelled honorary "honorRAY" That's okay, I guess.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Rway, yous such a cutes cottown, yous be da pewfect honowawy maltese!! i fink yous wook so hansom wif da top knowt, i wuvs it a wot!! :wub2:
sendin u a tiny kwiss!
Pearlan


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mfa said:


> Rway, yous such a cutes cottown, yous be da pewfect honowawy maltese!! i fink yous wook so hansom wif da top knowt, i wuvs it a wot!! :wub2:
> sendin u a tiny kwiss!
> Pearlan


Oh Pearlan, I be looky at you ebery day. I get all goofey when I see you. I wub you an I tink I want to marry you. I gib you a weal big dimond. Will you marry Ray? We hab a prenup dat says no kids, cause we had our tonsils gone. You be so beeeutiful. Ifen you don want to marry me, can we be BFF?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a sweetie! An honorary Maltese for sure!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Ray if you need any more votes you have 4 here. 
We love seeing your pretty face. You make a great honorary Maltese.:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Oh Pearlan, I be looky at you ebery day. I get all goofey when I see you. I wub you an I tink I want to marry you. I gib you a weal big dimond. Will you marry Ray? We hab a prenup dat says no kids, cause we had our tonsils gone. You be so beeeutiful. Ifen you don want to marry me, can we be BFF?


oh rway! yous so sweets to wants to mawwy me!! i fink dat yous so hansom, stwong, kinds, an loyals, boy, yous suwe makes da gweat husban! i asks mommy an shes sayz im too youngs fow mawwyin wight now, she sayz i gots to be of age or somefin wike dat! i welly wants to be youw bff fow suwe!! :wub:

sendin u nothew tiny kwiss! :smootch:
Pearlan


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, please excuse me for allowing Ray to go bonkers on the 'puter. Of course, if Pearlan has to be 18 to get married, Ray will have a bit of a wait. I'll tell him.

Oh sigh, he wants to know if that be dog years or long years. I don't know what to tell him.

Ray, stop panting!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Oh my, please excuse me for allowing Ray to go bonkers on the 'puter. Of course, if Pearlan has to be 18 to get married, Ray will have a bit of a wait. I'll tell him.
> 
> Oh sigh, he wants to know if that be dog years or long years. I don't know what to tell him.
> 
> Ray, stop panting!



LOL!!!!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

Rway, ok, i chwecked wif mommy gain, she sayz furbabies yeaws is fine!!!!! :chili:
i'll bettew measuwe my wing fingew! :thumbsup:
sendin u a thwird tiny kwiss! :wub:
Pearlan


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Florence, you do realize that when they get married Pearlan comes to live with us? OOOO, that's how it works in some countries...maybe Ray goes to live with you.

We have to have a talk with these kids.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my, i didnt think of that!! :HistericalSmiley:

she's too happy and 'cited right now....i'll talk to her this weekend. 

or, they can be bi-coastal!!!!!! B)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mfa said:


> oh my, i didnt think of that!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> she's too happy and 'cited right now....i'll talk to her this weekend.
> 
> or, they can be bi-coastal!!!!!! B)


Let's let them be happy for now...we can alway lie to them later.:innocent:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Ray, Bailey says...from one honorary maltese to another...welcome to the club, buddy!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Ray, Bailey says...from one honorary maltese to another...welcome to the club, buddy!!!


Oh fur sure I wan to be in da same club as Bailey. I tink I bees movin up in da worlt. I tink I be weally happy an I jus eat lots an go sleepy an hab goot dweams...all happy....happy to be a Mawtese de Tulear.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Hewo. Dis be Ray here. I been sat cause mommy aways tawking bout MiMi. I been sat cause I hab no Secwet Santa. Dis because I not be Maltese an der be no Spwoided Coton Forum. Pweese may I be an honorary Maltese? You vote for Ray, den iffen I gets enuf votes it be official. How many votes do I neet? Pwesse...I eben wear a top not...see...den you be my awnties too. Lub, Ray


Ray, you're white, longhaired, cute as a bug in a rug and look like a Maltese - you must be wearing a disguise!!!! :w00t:

Love your picture....you have a cute tilt to the head.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Ray, you're white, longhaired, cute as a bug in a rug and look like a Maltese - you must be wearing a disguise!!!! :w00t:
> 
> Love your picture....you have a cute tilt to the head.


One thing you can't see is that Ray is huge...I tell you he is huge...twelve and a half pounds huge. 

That head tilt is soo sooo coton. I saw many pictures that made me want a coton baby and everyone had that head tilt. He is a funny character. He is not the same as MiMi, but he is over the top wonderful...a natural clown.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Ray, you have always been one of my favorites! I remember shortly after I joined SM, you weren't feeling well and had a bad cough. I was so worried about you!!! Anyway sweet boy, it looks like you're "in the club" now! Of course, you always were...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Hewo. Dis be Ray here. I been sat cause mommy aways tawking bout MiMi. I been sat cause I hab no Secwet Santa. Dis because I not be Maltese an der be no Spwoided Coton Forum. Pweese may I be an honorary Maltese? You vote for Ray, den iffen I gets enuf votes it be official. How many votes do I neet? Pwesse...I eben wear a top not...see...den you be my awnties too. Lub, Ray


 
Oh my gosh, you are darling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh sweetheart, I don't think I seen a furbaby any cuter, awwwwww hugs and kisses to you <3 You are so special awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Ray....this is Tink....I got an idea of how we can be honorary maltese...
View attachment 99211




all we gotta do is look real pitiful and..

BEG.....:thumbsup:
View attachment 99210


start practicing.....


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Hey Ray....this is Tink....I got an idea of how we can be honorary maltese...
> View attachment 99211
> 
> 
> ...


Tink, I *was* wooking pitful and beggin. An it worked! You be honorRay Malt, too. Ebery body wubs the Tink man.

Pat, I love that cat. I always felt so sorry for him.


----------

